# Can anyone help me to collect a hamster from gillingham and bring it to Tonbridge



## AnimalKingdom (May 1, 2010)

Can anyone help me to collect a hamster from gillingham and bring it to Tonbridge pleasee 

Happy to cover petrol fees.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Many Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry I cant help but just bumping it up for you anyway.


----------



## AnimalKingdom (May 1, 2010)

thankyou tdm. x


----------



## AnimalKingdom (May 1, 2010)

Hi all
This thread can now be closed as the owner has said she now wants to keep the hamster.

So on the look out again.

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry your planned hamster fell through, are any of these near enough to you? Preloved | hamster


----------

